# Latitude D800 Network Controller - No Drivers



## teknojo (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello,

I have just rebuilt a Latitude D800 for my brother, combining two not working computers into one functioning one. Have almost everything running properly. My problem is the Network Controller. It Shows up under Other Devices in Device manager with the dreaded Question mark on it.

Neither original computer came with driver utility disks. or anything outside of the computer itself.

I have seen the other posts on similar/duplicate questions. I have followed the advice of these and downloaded the various drivers including the System Software and Chipset Drivers. After uninstalling the devices I have gone back and loaded the drivers in the order set forth by Dell. No luck, I still have a big yellow question mark. I am not sure if I am still not doing it in proper order or what.

I am also confused on which driver(s) is/are supposed to be fixing the Network Controller issue. The drivers suggested by the other threads indicate that they are for the Broadcom 570x. The Broadcom 570x is working fine, it sends and receives pings and passes all of its diagnostic tests. 

Without the Network Controller this computer has no internet and is there for useless to my bro! He is a poor starving college student. 

Please help; the more detailed the description of steps involved in fixing this the better.

-Teknojo


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

You should have a TAG number for the DELL machine and be able to go onto the dell website and see all the drivers for that TAG 
If the machine is the rebuilt the same then you should find the driver

you say the braoadcom is working oK and so you should be able to get onto the internet with the LAN

it may be a nother network device 
Firewire
Wireless


----------



## teknojo (Aug 14, 2008)

It was a combination of the incorrect drivers for an internal wireless card as well as an improperly configured firewall program.

Problem has been solved. And I did get the drivers from the Dell site as suggested.

-Teknojo


----------

